# Kernel neu installieren (apt-get)



## Krischu (15. Feb. 2017)

Habe soeben meine kernels in /boot gelöscht. Frag nicht, wie das passieren konnte, aber es ist eben passiert.

Habe jetzt ein Rescue-System gebootet und mein Systen in einem chroot.

In /boot ist noch kein kernel. Mein letztes System was 4.4.0-62 und was ich machen will, ist ein


```
apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic
```
Ergebnis:

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic is already the newest version (4.4.0-62.83)
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
root@rescue:/#
```
Wie kann ich dem beikommen?

Grüße
Christoph


P.S. Schon erledigt. WIe kann ich meinen Beitrag löschen?
Habe ein apt-get remove linux_kernel... gemacht und danach konnte ich installieren.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Feb. 2017)

Warum willst Du den Beitrag löschen?

Vielleicht hat mal jemand anderes das gleiche Problem und findet dann deine Lösung.


----------



## wotan2005 (15. Feb. 2017)

apt-get install --reinstall hätte an der Stelle auch geholfen.


----------



## BastianJo (5. März 2017)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> apt-get install --reinstall hätte an der Stelle auch geholfen.


Ich habe das bisher auch über das Rescue-System gelöst, über ein reinstall bisher noch nicht probiert. Werd ich wohl mal testen müssen.


----------

